# Ollypop's Vaping Transition Changelog



## Ollypop (25/6/14)

So, we all experience changes when we transition to vaping. Some make sense, others are quite strange.

I've been 100% stinky free for over a week now, and the changes have become apparent. Here are some of them:

1) I can breathe now. And I mean REALLY breathe. absolutely no obstruction, no weird noises. The air just flows in and out like mother nature intended. I'm quite fond of this. 

2) Seems the stinkies were making my skin dry out a lot more. My skin is a lot softer and I don't have to moisturise like a crazy person anymore. I'm quite fond of this too.

3)My skin has colour. I can't believe it. I no longer look like the albino villain in a low budget movie. This is something I can get used to.... with no effort.

4) I can smell now. If someone 2 houses down from me cooks something, i can tell what it is. Fresh muffins? Don't mind if I do.

5) I can taste. Really taste. Today's chinese crispy chicken tasted a lot more scrumptious than usual. I was very tempted to get more.........

6) Appetite. I'm so swept up in the tastes and smells that one whiff of something that is partially edible i feel the need to devour an entire cow (or livestock of equal or greater value.)

7) I'm peeing a lot more. I know they advise that you drink a lot of water if you're a vaper, but I've always gone through 1.5 - 2 litres of water a day at work. But it seems to be more eager to get back out. I've noticed my bathroom trips have become more frequent.

8) No more stinky smell. In fact, i smell edible. It's a miracle I haven't started eating myself yet.
8b) I was told my room smells fruity and delicious. And i haven't chewed a hole into my walls, another miracle.

9) Sleep. I don't wake up in the night anymore. It's awesome!!!!!!

10) I don't get the "Ugh, a disgusting smoker" look anymore. I guess people just assume I'm eating a pen. I guess a person with a plastic sprinkled stool is more socially acceptable.

11) Relaxation. I find vaping doesn't stress me out like smoking. I no longer feel the need to bludgeon or kill someone if they interrupt my smoke break or delay me from taking one. I might take a leisurely stroll outside and vape, or take a few puffs at my counter now and then. Smoke breaks are a non-issue and this is amazing. I'm not anxious.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

excellent stuff @Ollypop 

the road just gets better and better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/6/14)

you are doing so well @Ollypop!!! love reading your updates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

Very eloquently put, well except 7 arguably. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (25/6/14)

Fantastic post @Ollypop . I laughed myself stukkend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop (25/6/14)

I wouldn't have made it here if it wasn't for you awesome bastards 

All the advice and support has been amazing

Reactions: Like 4


----------

